# Need a replacement product for Poorboy's Natural Look Dressing!



## Haga (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi!


Last time I ordered Poorboy's Natural Look dressing for my dashboard and I absoultely loved it not just for the nice, satin shine, but also for it's smell. (this dressing was better than any other air freshner).

Now, I run out of it. Gave a try to Chemical Guys VRP. It was much worse than I tought after the reviews. It's greasy, not easy to apply and has got a bad, chemical-like smell. I also tried it on my tires at least, but still no lucky with it.

Now I don't have any dashboard cleaner-dressing, and both Poorboys and Chemical Guys products only came from overseas.
I have got Meg's, Autoglym and Sonax (maybe Turtle Wax) products only in my surroundings. 
So if I would like to have a Poorboy's product, I would have to pay at least 30 Euro for an 500ml bottle including shipping&everything. That's quite a money for a dressing (I mean I should pay this much for any other products, whenever I want something.)

So, if You could offer me something from these three: Meg's, Autoglym and Sonax, please tell me, but It should be at least as good as Poorboy's

Thanks for anything!:newbie:


----------



## cufc1111 (Aug 20, 2014)

Autoglym Rubber and Vinyl care does a lovely job and smells nice too.


----------



## Haga (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks, very nice!

But I hope it doesn't leave a sticky surface.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Ag is great but if sprayed and left on it does go a bit shiny

I'm using gtechniq c6 matte dash now


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

The cleaning ability for most dressings is not that great. I would suggest using an APC before applying any dressing. It makes a big difference


----------



## Haga (Jul 27, 2013)

Cleaning abilities of dressings are funny things as well.
If YOu read the details or reviews of Poorboys Natural Look, everywhere is said You won't believe how much dirt there is on your dashboard, wheel, etc. until you won't see the cloth after cleaning with it.
It means it's a very powerful cleaner, although many people says dressings are for only "dressing" purposes, sometimes give some UV protection to the dasboard as well.

That's why I sometimes get lost among the detailing products.
(not to mention that Chemical Guys already have got at least 3-4 products for every surface/ sessions.

Thanks


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autosmart Finish is a very decent product and very versitile too.

Dilute to suit your level of sheen
Can also be used on plastic inner arches and engine bay :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I agree, autosmart finish is fantastic diluted down.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma Dasheen :thumb:


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

Sonax ****pit matt... or CG inner clean
Both the above clean the interior plastic and dash well but also don't leave traces when used on shiny black plastic, nav screens or perspex on dials.
For friends and family I like to use sonus but this does leave a slightly shiny effect which shows you've worked on it but not what I want for my interior


----------



## Haga (Jul 27, 2013)

stuartr said:


> Sonax ****pit matt... or CG inner clean
> Both the above clean the interior plastic and dash well but also don't leave traces when used on shiny black plastic, nav screens or perspex on dials.
> For friends and family I like to use sonus but this does leave a slightly shiny effect which shows you've worked on it but not what I want for my interior


Very nice, but as I have already said- that's why I started this thread- I can't get Chemical Guys products just from overseas. I just don't want to double the costs of an 500ml bottle with shipping, that's why I asked which from Sonax, Autoglym and Meguiar's. (Meg's is also very expensive here, a Quick Detailer is about 25 Euros)


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

If you can get Einszett where you are, they do a vinyl and rubber product which can be used both inside and outside on black trim. Inside it just leaves a very natural finish which I love :argie:

For just inside they do ****pit Premium which leaves a very slight satin sheen, still not sure if I like this though 

I've also just discovered their plastic cleaner which is fantastic :thumb:

For reference, the products are all on this page http://www.micksgarage.com/search.aspx?fffDepartment=Dashboard%20and%20Plastic%20Polish
They do ship worldwide too


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Haga said:


> Hi!
> 
> So if I would like to have a Poorboy's product, I would have to pay at least 30 Euro for an 500ml bottle including shipping&everything. That's quite a money for a dressing (I mean I should pay this much for any other products, whenever I want something.)


Why don't you buy the 32oz (1 litre bottle), the shipping will either be the same or not much more and you'll have twice the product so won't need to order as frequently, there is also a US Gallon if you like to bathe in the stuff. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Haga (Jul 27, 2013)

EliteCarCare said:


> Why don't you buy the 32oz (1 litre bottle)...
> Alex


Because revently I just can't spend almost 100 euro for 2-3 bottles of car-juices (as my wife nowadays call these overpriced bottles of things).
So. Last time Iordered Poorboys Black Hole from You, and I always check& check Your webshop/ ebay shop. But every time I decide that I will place an order then I realize the following:
- One bottle+ at least the same price of international shipping cost is just doesn't worth.
- then I put in my basket at least 4-5 bottles of anything. Shipping costs is most of the times still the same as for one bottle. Then I go to XE.com, to make a money conversion, then I suddenly realize that my country's money is so overpriced now that GBP is even more expensive than Euro, so I always ends up paying for 4-5 bottles of detailing items at least, easily 80-100 euro. 
That's not my cup of tea in these days.

So I'd rather buy that's what I have here...

BUt I can understand Your point, and You're right, that's my mistake I'm only a poor hungarian under-payed teacher...


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

AS Finish for me


----------



## ashton1 (May 7, 2013)

AF Spritz is my product at the min, easy on easy off and smells good!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Haga, what products are easy for you to buy locally?


----------

